

Habits of the World's Healthiest People  - seanmcdonnell
http://www.wisebread.com/power9-9-habits-of-the-worlds-healthiest-people

======
xiaoma
>"Science has determined that less than 25% of a person’s lifespan is
determined by genes."

What does that _mean_? With a change of just 5% of a person's genes, they'd
have been born a rat and died within a lifespan that differed from the average
human by far more than just 5%. For that matter _wheat_ shares about 50% of
its genes with humanity.

I know it would be possible to make 5% alterations in one's food intake that
would kill them instantly, so this isn't an argument for genetic determinism.
The question is what does "X% of someone's Y comes from genes" mean when it's
reported like this?

